# Looks like it's on



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Looks like we will be fishing the rivers again soon. The NOAA weather says no days under freezing for the next week!


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

Should be interesting to see how high they get with the melt and upcoming rain.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

haha, unfortunately I bet they'll be like chocolate milk. I'm not basing that on any experience, just the fact that I might have time to get up there and therefore it can't possibly be any good


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Thank god, im getting bored fishing the hoga.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I'll meet ya at the rocky bob!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Ill bring the eggs, you bring the coffee.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG cabin fever! I just drove over the Chagrin on Rt. 2 and was yelling in my truck "She's OPEN!!!!" hahaha. God I need to fish. You don't even realize how great it is until you can't for a month


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

went to grand by p-ville rec park and 20 bridge its open but BLLLLLLLOOOOOOWWWWN


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

drove down around the rock around 10 this morning. needless to say the water was way up, fast, and dark brown. near the marina all the way up past the first bridge was still really locked up obviously. saw some open water up around the first bend, and then from there on up all the way to the nature center it looked like mostly open water or soon to be open water. cant wait to get back out


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

drove by chagrin its up several feet above normal. but the open water will soon be fishable


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

Until moving to Ohio a few months ago, I have never lived anywhere where steelhead lived. I've been learning a little about it by reading this site, but I'm still not up on all of the lingo. When you guys say that a river is "blown", what does that mean exactly? I'm understanding that it's not favorable fishing conditions, but what does it specifically mean?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

climbingsponge said:


> Until moving to Ohio a few months ago, I have never lived anywhere where steelhead lived. I've been learning a little about it by reading this site, but I'm still not up on all of the lingo. When you guys say that a river is "blown", what does that mean exactly? I'm understanding that it's not favorable fishing conditions, but what does it specifically mean?


its up and unfishable! Look at the USGS site!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

climbingsponge said:


> Until moving to Ohio a few months ago, I have never lived anywhere where steelhead lived. I've been learning a little about it by reading this site, but I'm still not up on all of the lingo. When you guys say that a river is "blown", what does that mean exactly? I'm understanding that it's not favorable fishing conditions, but what does it specifically mean?


"blow" is short for blown out. this is when its really really high. not slightly high, not even high. but really high.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Yea, looks like the usgs is reading some-what accurate again. I will be watching closely this week to see what 55 degrees does to the ice with a south wind at 30mph.


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

steelheader007 said:


> its up and unfishable! Look at the USGS site!


Hmmm. That explains nothing. I could look at the USGS site, but how the heck would I know the difference between fishable and not fishable water levels?


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

climbingsponge said:


> Hmmm. That explains nothing. I could look at the USGS site, but how the heck would I know the difference between fishable and not fishable water levels?


There is a stickyd thread in this forum that gives fishable cfs for the stocked rivers check it out. Read KSU Flash's post on the KISS method too if your interested. Alot of good info. "blown" is usually when the river is below flood stage but still way too high and fast to fish. As we get good weather and less precipitation the river will drop to fishable level obviously.

On another note, you guys think any small water will fish soon or way too muddy?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I looked at some small water today and it was pretty blown, too. I can't imagine it coming down before the big rain on Wednesday due to still a lot of snow on the ground.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

MuskieJim said:


> OMG cabin fever! I just drove over the Chagrin on Rt. 2 and was yelling in my truck "She's OPEN!!!!" hahaha. God I need to fish. You don't even realize how great it is until you can't for a month



Thats why god made icefishing... lol


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

archman said:


> I looked at some small water today and it was pretty blown, too. I can't imagine it coming down before the big rain on Wednesday due to still a lot of snow on the ground.


Ahh alright, Thanks Arch for the report. Guess we'll be waiting a little longer.


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the replies AnthHol and Patricio!


----------

